# ASUS Republic of Gamers Sizzles at CeBIT



## btarunr (Mar 2, 2011)

ASUS unveiled a number of new gaming products at CeBIT in March this year, including Republic of Gamers (ROG) notebook PCs, high-performance motherboards, graphics cards, 3D monitors, router and headsets. All hold true to the ASUS promise to provide choice for everyone and complete its line-up of immersive gaming products.

The new Republic of Gamers (ROG) G Series notebooks lead the charge. Designed for hardcore gamers who want to be able to play anywhere, the G74Sx uses the latest Intel 'Huron River' Core i5 and i7 processors for outstanding performance with any application, while the latest NVIDIA enthusiast level graphics card ensure class-leading 3D performance. NVIDIA 3D Vision is supported as standard too, as is big-screen 3D output via HDMI 1.4 to a compatible display.



 

 

 

 

 




Cool running is ensured at all times by a unique thermal management system that uses two intelligent fans to cool the CPU and GPU, while also drawing cool air through vents at the front of the case and expels warm air through the rear to keep the system cool and comfortable. The case is designed for easy upgrades too, and offers quick access to the dual internal hard drive bays and memory slots.

Joining the G74Sx is the new ROG G53 notebook with a deadzone-free 3D display that can be viewed without the need for special 3D glasses. By combining 3D lenticular lens technology with the AUO 'naked eye' eye-tracking system, the G53 screen renders full 3D images that can be viewed from any angle for a more comfortable viewing experience. Both 2D and 3D modes can operate on the screen at the same time too, so on-screen text remains clear at all times.

*ROG Rampage III Black Edition motherboard delivers extreme gaming performance*
The ROG Rampage III Black Edition motherboard is an evolution of the award-winning Rampage III Extreme, which set new world records in overclocking. Everything that made the Rampage III Extreme so great is back, but with a stylish black-themed design, plus many hardware and software improvements.

Most notable is the supplied ROG ThunderBolt expansion card that enhances both LAN and audio performance. This incorporates an award-winning Bigfoot Networks Killer E2100 networking platform that automatically classifies and accelerates online game traffic for maximum networking performance. Class-leading XONAR audio technology also provides increased sound quality and a built-in headphone amplifier with adjustable impedance settings - perfect for getting the drop on the competition when gaming.

Combined, these two technologies provide gamers with a superior online gaming experience that will overwhelm the competition. Better yet, the ROG Rampage III Black Edition also comes with the ASUS GPU TweakIt utility that is upgraded feature combined in ROG Connect and allows gamers to modify the graphics card settings for greatest visual impact.

*ROG MATRIX GTX 580 graphics card makes overclocking easier than ever*
The new ROG MATRIX GTX 580 graphics card ships with a number of proprietary ASUS iROG technologies for superior gaming performance, including TweakIt for real-time GPU voltage adjustment, ProbeIt for instant voltage readings and a Safe Mode reboot button for a foolproof overclocking experience. The all-new ASUS GPU Tweak utility also allows enthusiasts to monitor and optimize clock speed, voltage and fan speed to achieve extreme levels of performance.

The ROG MATRIX GTX 580 also runs cool, thanks to the exclusive DirectCU II design that places copper heatpipes in direct contact with the GPU for improved thermal efficiency. Twin custom-made fans circulate up to 600% more air for a 20% cooler operation too, while the 16-phase Super Alloy Power components ensure greater operational stability and a longer product lifespan.

*New VG278H 3D monitor, RT-N66U router & ROG Vulcan-ANC gaming headset*
Recognizing that a successful gaming experience depends on more than just what is inside a PC, ASUS has also introduced a 3D monitor and a new range of PC peripherals. The VG278H 3D display features a 27-inch LED backlit screen and is designed for gamers who want complete immersion in the latest titles. With full support for 3D graphics cards via HDMI 1.4 and a built-in infrared emitter, users can enjoy a wire-free 3D experience.

The new RT-N66U Dual-band Wireless-N Gigabit Router is aimed at gamers looking for a lag-free experience with online gaming; and anyone who wants speedy internet and network access. Support for simultaneous 2.4GHz and 5GHz connections allows HD content to be streamed over 802.11n Wi-Fi at speeds up to 450Mbps for lag-free enjoyment. The 600MHz processor ensures both snappy response times and highly capable multi-tasking performance too, with support for up to 300,000 data sessions.

The ROG Vulcan-ANC Gaming Headset completes the new range of Republic of Gamers accessories. Perfect for gaming in noisy environments such as LAN parties or live gaming contests, the Vulcan-ANC Gaming Headset uses dual-noise-cancelling technology to filter external noise from both its high-quality speakers and boom microphone. The result is clear and directional audio for professional gamers to focus on winning the game.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

About time we get a 3D LED monitor, what I really want is an IPS 120Hz monitor with a 5ms or less respond rate, that would be the ultimate gaming monitor not these TN monitors. 

Another point, do you think that there is any real advantage in using these "gaming routers" ? 

Personally, I saw many people reporting no difference when they used these kind of routers, hopefully this one is different.


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

Rampage Black Edition = superswepsy!!!!! Look at all those capacitors and regulators!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 2, 2011)

Holy dog ballz dat motherboard looks so EPIC, sumone buy me dat shiznit...


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn man, my Xonar Essenes STX should arrive in a few hours, no point in buy that motherboard now (at least for me)


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 2, 2011)

Am I the only one that wants the router?


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 2, 2011)

Rampage 3 black edition ?? WOW hope is not limited production.


----------



## devguy (Mar 2, 2011)

Hmm, was kind of hoping to see a Crosshair V in there.  Still, that Rampage looks smexy!  Although, I don't know about the molex connector on the Lan/Audio card...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2011)

they really dont have anything amazingly new...another LGA1366 board and some other crap? CH V rampage IV?


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 2, 2011)

I want all of that! i love red-black look so good together!


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 2, 2011)

TheLostSwede said:


> Am I the only one that wants the router?



No..No you are not.. I really like the look.  But whats different on that router than other ones is what I want to know.


----------



## techtard (Mar 2, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> About time we get a 3D LED monitor, what I really want is an IPS 120Hz monitor with a 5ms or less respond rate, that would be the ultimate gaming monitor not these TN monitors.
> 
> Another point, do you think that there is any real advantage in using these "gaming routers" ?
> 
> Personally, I saw many people reporting no difference when they used these kind of routers, hopefully this one is different.



No, the ultimate monitor would be a curved, seamless Eyefinity3 7680x1600 @ 2ms, 120HZ+/3D OLED.

But this is nice too. Asus stepping up.


----------



## Tartaros (Mar 2, 2011)

Waiting for g74sx review. Love the design, even it's a copy from sony.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2011)

lol i love the self promotion! except for their cards and boards, everything asus makes is substandard.


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

Peasso Avatar Tartaros!


----------



## Taskforce (Mar 2, 2011)

This is why Asus flagship motherboard the RE3 fails, when a company tackles too much stupid unnecessary shit you're bound to get watered down products all over, take a look at their newegg feedback, its horrible: ASUS Rampage III Extreme LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6...

30% unsatisfied for a flagship is pretty darn bad wouldn't you say.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Is that a 990FX chipset?


----------



## devguy (Mar 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is that a 990FX chipset?



Where?  If you are referring to the Rampage, it is yet another x58 Intel chipset motherboard.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

devguy said:


> Where?  If you are referring to the Rampage, it is yet another x58 Intel chipset motherboard.



No its not. It has an AM3 socket. I just dont know what chipset.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 2, 2011)

what does sizzle mean???


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No its not. It has an AM3 socket. I just dont know what chipset.









that one with the big LGA1366 in the middle of it? or is there some other rampage III black edition your looking at


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

cdawall said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/11-03-02/22b.jpg
> 
> that one with the big LGA1366 in the middle of it? or is there some other rampage III black edition your looking at



lol I fail. I was looking at the mounting bracket. It looks kinda like an AM3 with the little nubs. I thought Intel was push pin. But your right. Anyway why would they call an Intel chipset "Black Edition". Its confusing.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol I fail. I was looking at the mounting bracket. It looks kinda like an AM3 with the little nubs. I thought Intel was push pin. But your right. Anyway why would they call an Intel chipset "Black Edition". Its confusing.



it has push pins look closely  your looking at the socket retention mechanism


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

cdawall said:


> it has push pins look closely  your looking at the socket retention mechanism



Bah. Garbage. Wheres my 990FX dammit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Found another screen.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 2, 2011)

Last picture says "Thunder Bolt". As in not Intel new connection, but Xonar addon?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Last picture says "Thunder Bolt". As in not Intel new connection, but Xonar addon?



I noticed that too but I have already demonstrated my massive knowledge fail of Intel products.


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Mar 2, 2011)

Say hello to my next motherboard man that Black Edition looks great.... But, I'm torn my Classified works sooo well...


----------



## Taskforce (Mar 3, 2011)

{uZa}DOA said:


> Say hello to my next motherboard man that Black Edition looks great.... But, I'm torn my Classified works sooo well...



Same here... E760 kicking well, must say its a good looking board, three things to consider: Asus lame support, x68 less than a year away, and price tag might be as outrageous as the G1 Killer.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 3, 2011)

That 580 render is just gross.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 3, 2011)

I want that motherboard!!!!


----------



## scazbala86 (Mar 3, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> That 580 render is just gross



+1


----------



## TAViX (Mar 3, 2011)

So what are those 2 golden things and also that 4 pin adapter?


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Mar 3, 2011)

TAViX said:


> So what are those 2 golden things and also that 4 pin adapter?
> 
> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/820/asusrampageiiiblackediti.jpg



I'm not sure what the gold plugs are for but, the other is a molex plug for extra fans and things.. I've seen this on a few motherboards..


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Mar 3, 2011)

maybe those 2 pins meant to be connected to external devices like OC Gear or something.
And I believe the molex header is for auxiliary PCI-E power connector to supply additional juice for VGA.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2011)

<---- WINNING!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://tpucdn.com/forums/customavatars/avatar39776_51.gif <---- WINNING!



I got TIGER BLOOD!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2011)

themailman78 said:


> i got tiger blood!



you picked a fight with a warlock!


----------



## TAViX (Mar 3, 2011)

nINJAkECIL said:


> And I believe the molex header is for auxiliary PCI-E power connector to supply additional juice for VGA.



Why do you need that, since the video card already have extra plugs??


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 3, 2011)

Molex is for extra power for the motherboard to give the GPUs power. GPUs first pull power from the PCI-E slots, then from the PEG 6/8-pin connectors. If you run 4 high powered GPUs in that board with all the PEG cables plugged in, the board would not be able to supply enough power to the GPUs through the PCI-E slots, therefore, an additional molex connector is necessary.

The two gold plated connectors on the I/O shield look like antennae screw-ons for included WiFi.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Molex is for extra power for the motherboard to give the GPUs power. GPUs first pull power from the PCI-E slots, then from the PEG 6/8-pin connectors. If you run 4 high powered GPUs in that board with all the PEG cables plugged in, the board would not be able to supply enough power to the GPUs through the PCI-E slots, therefore, an additional molex connector is necessary.
> 
> The two gold plated connectors on the I/O shield look like antennae screw-ons for included WiFi.



Now thats some useful info. Thank you.


----------



## bruins004 (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks good, but I gotta say that there have been a few 27" 120hz monitors announced, but none launched so far.
We need them to come out so they can get cheaper quicker for the FPS games.

Edit: Forgot to mention that bruins is back


----------



## Tartaros (Mar 4, 2011)

> So what are those 2 golden things and also that 4 pin adapter?



The golden connectors seems to be for wifi antennas. It must be an integrated wifi card.

Off


erixx said:


> Peasso Avatar Tartaros!



 Es una pena que solo nosotros podamos apreciarlo.
/Off


----------



## TAViX (Mar 4, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> The two gold plated connectors on the I/O shield look like antennae screw-ons for included WiFi.




I know what I miss on that mobo: 1PCI port. 1 would have been enough. 1 not 2. One...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

If you're going to be buying that board, I don't think you're going to be carrying over a legacy PCI card.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2011)

The link that will tell you all!

Official ROG forum post 



> few differences, R3E was the first gen of the 3 series product launch. this is a refresh with the latest features of aisuite 2 support, even better and easier oc support, *bluetooth 3.0 and wifi built in*, and comes with xonar audio and a killer nic add on card along with on board lcd poster, front usb 3.0 header support,



The *bolded* words say it all.


----------



## TAViX (Mar 5, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> If you're going to be buying that board, I don't think you're going to be carrying over a legacy PCI card.



What if I have an expensive digital tv tuner? What do I do then?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 5, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> About time we get a 3D LED monitor, *what I really want is an IPS 120Hz monitor with a 5ms or less respond rate,* that would be the ultimate gaming monitor not these TN monitors.
> 
> Another point, do you think that there is any real advantage in using these "gaming routers" ?
> 
> Personally, I saw many people reporting no difference when they used these kind of routers, hopefully this one is different.



1500$ monitor


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 5, 2011)

TAViX said:


> So what are those 2 golden things and also that 4 pin adapter?
> 
> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/820/asusrampageiiiblackediti.jpg



WIFI card.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

TAViX said:


> What if I have an expensive digital tv tuner? What do I do then?



Buy an even more expensive PCI-E one


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok I want everything here (especially that wireless router and mobo). ROG rocks. As for their support, I have had nothing but the best from them. Even considering my few RMAs with my Crosshair III.


----------

